# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Zaadbalkanker - Artikel

## Sylvia93

> *Inleiding*
> De zaadballen of testikels bevinden zich in de balzak (het scrotum), onder de penis. Behalve de meeste mannelijke hormonen worden hier de zaadcellen aangemaakt.
> *
> Oorzaak*
> Zaadbalkanker (testiscarcinoom) ontstaat als cellen in één zaadbal of in beide kwaadaardig worden. Hoewel zaadbalkanker slechts één à twee procent uitmaakt van alle kankergevallen, is het wel de meest voorkomende vorm van kanker bij mannen onder de 35 jaar. Zaadbalkanker treft ongeveer 4 op de 100.000 mannen. Indien vroeg ontdekt, kan de ziekte door operatief ingrijpen en chemo- of radiotherapie bij vrijwel 100% van de patiënten worden genezen. Ook als er al uitzaaiingen zijn, is genezing nog mogelijk.
> 
> Het is niet geheel duidelijk waardoor zaadbalkanker wordt veroorzaakt. Mannen bij wie de zaadballen niet of te laat zijn ingedaald - dus niet vóór de geboorte - lopen een verhoogd risico.
> 
> *Verschijnselen*
> Een klein, hard, pijnloos knobbeltje ongeveer zo groot als een erwt in één van de testikels, kan wijzen op zaadbalkanker. Ook kan een zaadbal zwaarder of harder aanvoelen dan normaal. De testikel voelt in de meeste gevallen onplezierig aan en er kan een doffe pijn in de onderbuik of de liesstreek optreden. Door regelmatig zelfonderzoek kan een carcinoom (kankergezwel) in een vroeg stadium opgespoord worden. Als het knobbeltje niet wordt behandeld, groeit het langzaam. Vanuit de zaadbal kunnen de daar aanwezige kankercellen zich naar andere delen van het lichaam uitzaaien.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.medicinfo.nl/d_556

----------

